# Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??



## chrison87 (29. März 2015)

Hi,
ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören, ob man von diesem Boot Spinnfischen kann, oder ob es zu klein und wackelig ist.
Ich habe ein vernünftiges GFK Boot, möchte aber noch ein Boot haben, mit dem ich auf nem kleinen Baggersee wo slipen unmöglich ist fischen kann. Dieses würde halt aufgebaut ins Auto passen.
Mfg Chris

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Kaya...ie/ALPUNA-nautic-IBT-230-Aluboden--11697.html


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

Moin chrison87

Bauhaus NAUTIC:m






http://www.bauhaus.info/boote-wasse...k_campaign=psm&pk_kwd=googleShopping_22344827


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

klar geht das ,hab ich auch schon gemacht,zu wacklig ist das nicht aber auch nicht unbedingt komfortabel beim Spinnen hast ja eh nicht zuviel 
 Gerödel dabei ,ging auch bei gutem Wellengang auf dem Limfjord.


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

eigentlich gar keinen ,für so ein kleines Bootchen ist doch nicht für 
 weite Strecken vorgesehen,aber wenn es unbedingt sein soll
 max 3 Ps ,hab ich mal ausprobiert vielleicht ist ein E-Motor günstiger dann
 verliert man aber noch den Platz für die Batterie.


----------



## memorie (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

moin
klar bei so kleinen booten  einen 2-takter , wegen dem gewicht, es sie denn natürlich, der wäre nicht mehr erlaubt..
elektromotor, schränkt die reichweite ein, bei nem benziner mit nem kleinen 8-liter tank fährst den ganzen tag, und mit 4 ps,  sogar noch recht zügig , ( alleine ) ein elektromotor, mit brauchbarer batterie wiegt wahrscheinlich sogar mehr..
anzuschauen wären noch die viamare 250, dann aber mit dem festen aufblasbaren boden.. lattenboden bin ich nich sooo der freund,,aber nicht auf sofort-kauf, sonder steigern, da sind se wesentlich günstiger..
aber kippeln tun schlauchis oft sogar weniger, wie boote, die den kiel als v-form bis nach hinten haben, und da auch gleich, habs aber nicht nachgeschaut, wenns geht, das schlauchi in der größe mit nem aufblasbaren kiel,,#
den preis in der ausstattung find ich auch in ordnung..
gruß  karl


----------



## Andy007 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*



Jan32 schrieb:


> Was für Außenboarder bevorzugt ihr bei diesen Booten?



Steht doch auch in deinem Link: ALPUNA® empfiehlt für das IB230 einen Kurzschaft-Motor mit einer Leistung von  bis zu 4 PS (2,95 KW). Natürlich ist das neue IBT 230 auch hervorragend mit  Elektro-Trollingmotoren kombinierbar. Der auf den Fotos zu sehende Motor ist  nicht Bestandteil des Angebots.


Die Frage ist: ist ein AB auf dem Baggersee zugelassen.....


----------



## angel-daddy (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

Perfekt,
Schlauchboote sind super kippstabil! Sind allerdings sehr schlecht zu rudern und seeehr windanfällig. Auch dürfen auf den meisten Seen - die ich so kenne - keine "aufblasbaren" Boote drauf. Aber das wirst du doch bestimmt geprüft haben.......
Was ist denn mit einem Angelkayak? Die sahen auf der Messe richtig geil aus!

VG Martin


----------



## chrison87 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

Hi,
also ein Luft oder Lattenboden möchte ich nicht, da mir das zu instabil beim Stehen ist.
Betreiben würde ich das Boot mit E-Motor.
Dass Schlauchboote nicht überall erlaubt sind habe ich noch nie gehört, muss ich überprüfen. 
Wichtig ist mir,dass ich im Boot stehen kann und man es alleine handhaben kann.
Mfg


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

na mit stehen ist es doch sicher etwas riskant ,aber wo zu gewöhne dich
 ans sitzen


----------



## Taxidermist (31. März 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*



> Wichtig ist mir,dass ich im Boot stehen kann und man es alleine handhaben kann.





> Innenmaß: L 160 x B 62 / Sitzhöhe 27 cm



Im Sommer und in Badehosen sicher kein Problem sich (mal) aufzurichten!
Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Bombard von ca.3m (GFK Boden) mit einem Kumpel getestet, schön jeder für sich, denn zu zweit wollte ich auch nicht in sonem Teil hocken.
Am schlimmsten fand ich die Manövrierunfähigkeit bei Wind und unter Rudern, man wird willenlos in der Gegend rum getrieben!
Gewöhne dich lieben ans "im sitzen spinnen", geht auch.

Jürgen


----------



## Barschflosse (5. April 2015)

*AW: Mit diesem Boot Spinnfischen??*

Hallo 
 also ich habe ein Zeepter in 3,3m mit Aluboden.Auch Spinnfischen im Stehen ist kein Problem.Den einzigen Nachteil,der oben auch schon erwähnt wurde ist die Anfälligkeit bei starken Wind.Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden damit.

 Gruß Ramon


----------

